# How many times do you ride a week?  Amateur rider, one horse...



## {97702} (3 October 2017)

who, as per my thread a couple of days ago, wishes to progress  

I know this has been done to death on the forum but I'm hoping you might humour me in my latest drive for improvement, I have a plan on what I want to achieve now which my trainer is being incredibly helpful with.

I can clearly see that what I have been doing over the past 6 months has not been consistent enough to see the improvement I want - I tend to focus on riding sporadically, then wander off and focus on something else! (dogs, running, sometimes even work gets in the way....)

So now I am thinking about increasing my focus, not 'settling for' but getting it right every time (within my limitations as a rider of course!), and making my riding a priority.

Which leads me to my question.....    Obviously there will be unknown variables - injury, life getting in the way, that kind of thing but as a general rule?


----------



## j1ffy (3 October 2017)

5-6 times a week when I had one (I now have two..!), or if I couldn't ride I'd make sure he was lunged or hacked by the yard. I do like to cross-train and my horses are barefoot, so hacking is very important for them. I'd say 3 times a week in the school and 2-3 hacks a week, occasionally I will do groundwork instead of riding but probably not enough..!

As per the other thread, I think being focused is as important as the time spent. I have regular lessons, and find that they tend to be more regular when working on a particular issue (e.g. straightness of my chronically wonky horse, who is good at fooling me into thinking he's straighter than he is!) and less regular when I'm feeling more confident about progressing alone. I usually spend in between schooling sessions doing 'homework' from my lessons, then doing some schooling exercises I've seen or read about online, or working on specific movements from tests. I've ever been known to do most of a session without stirrups and run through a couple of upcoming tests! It's good to focus on me instead of the horse occasionally.

I also obsessively read and watch everything I can about riding and training horses....

I'm definitely not as structured or focused as some others on the forum, but I try and ultimately I do like to have a bit of fun as well as focusing on comps. In addition to dressage I've done some jumping comps, a long distance ride and hunting this year!


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 October 2017)

not really helpful to you but i hack out 4 to 6 times a week on my 19 year old loan horse......would love to ride properly again and do some schooling but i am afraid im a bit too old now even if i had a younger horse......while you are young enough i would say to try and be very focussed on your riding as old age can creep up on you and then its too late....the mind is willing but the body cant .....


----------



## daffy44 (3 October 2017)

As per the other thread, the focus and quality of your schooling session are more important than the quantity.  As to how often you should school, it depends on the age/fitness of the horse, but assuming the horse is 6 or over and reasonably fit, I'd school three times a week, and hack three times a week as a guide.  I'd also happily mix it up a bit with polework/jumping or groundwork etc a few times, but 3 schooling, 3 hacking is a good guide, but make those 3 schooling sessions count!


----------



## Vodkagirly (3 October 2017)

Generally 6 times. I feel a bit lost when I don't ride so could easily do 7 days but sometimes think he needs a day off.


----------



## Wheels (3 October 2017)

I ride anywhere between 3 and 6 times a week.  If it's as low as 3 then I will do in hand and lunging on some of the other days as like to work my horse one way or another 5 days at least.

Every week I do a mix of schooling, jumping (or at least pole work), hacking, in hand and lunging. Some days I might lunge, in hand and then ride especially if I'm teaching something new.  

I tend to make a loose plan at the start of the week with what I want to work on and then move on when I see a bit of Improvement.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (3 October 2017)

I ride 6 days a week. 2 sessions with my trainer, 2-3 schooling and 1-2 hacking, although I usually hack more in summer. 

I always try to have a plan when I'm schooling alone and will usually do at least one session with poles to keep things interesting.


----------



## ester (3 October 2017)

5-6, schooled once, lunged once, hacked the rest (usually had a sharer do 1 or 2 of those hacks). But established and school work for suppleness rather than improvement.


----------



## scats (3 October 2017)

I have 2 on the yard- one in full work who will be out competing in the new year if all goes to plan and one who does light hacking due to a breathing problem.

Horse in full work does 6 days a week- 1 long reining session over poles, 2 days schooling and the rest hacking.  Occasionally if the weather is bad or if I'm not feeling great, she'll have 2 days off, but I usually try and make one an inhand pole session if I can.

I have a general plan, for instance today's session was about stretching and relaxation.  I am quite driven, when I have a goal in mind, I work towards it.

The Diva was doing 4-5 hacks a week, but she's not been ridden since last Thursday as I've not felt very well and only had the energy for riding one.  Ideally she does 3-4 hacks a week.


----------



## {97702} (3 October 2017)

Cool thanks all - that is really useful!  I have just analysed all my dressage results which started in June 2016 to assess the themes, I think 6 times riding a week seems to be the way ahead so I shall experiment to find the balance of schooling/hacking/pole work etc


----------



## iknowmyvalue (3 October 2017)

Agree with others, when I was improving/competing Rosie, I used to ride be riding 6 times a week on average, though what I do in those 6 times will depend on what time I have available, what I'm working on with the horse, if I'm competing (and if so what kind of competition) and if I have time for arena/XC or to go to the beach/forest/gallops for fitness work. But I try to do a variety of things, incorporating the basic principles of what I'm trying to improve in all sessions, and also try and make at least one session a week a lesson/clinic (which I know is not possible for everyone). When I was doing that, I found that improvement was pretty rapid and marked.

With Henry, progress has been a little slower as I'm not able to ride him consistently. I'm at university full time at the other end of the country (and when I say full time, I mean I'm in 9am-5pm monday-friday every week) and during termtime am only able to come back about one weekend a month. And while yard were riding him to keep him fit whilst I'm away, they're much more limited in how much they can really school him as they mostly hack them for fitness. But when I'm around, I ride as above and I find that the improvement does still come quickly, it's just that it has to come in fits and starts so average rate is slower. Although now he has a full time sharer, I'm hoping improvement will be more consistent... 

Sounds like you have a good plan going forwards, good luck


----------



## Bernster (3 October 2017)

Horse is exercised around 6-7 times a week, mostly hacking, one lunge session, 2-3 schooling sessions. He gets 1-2 days off a week (some days he's exercised twice).

However I ride about 3-4 of those and it's not really enough.  I could do with a more structured programme and regular riding although I have a lesson every 1-2 weeks at the moment and am finding that's helped a lot.

I'm not particularly fit or sporty so I suspect I need a bit more and will take a bit longer than some others. Am also getting creaky!  Like others having a specific aim or training plan has helped, plus an overall goal to aim to, in my case the Wobbleberry Challenge.


----------



## JFTDWS (3 October 2017)

In summer, my main pony is ridden probably 12 times a week and lunged once.  I'm evil   Most of that is hacking though, and it does mean he's allowed an awful lot more access to grass than he would otherwise, so he doesn't mind too much.  I don't spend more that 4 sessions in the school a week - that would include polework / jumping (or other non-schooling things) and a couple of really intense schooling sessions.  

He's 11 and very established though, and he's not being pushed to "progress" and learn new moves, just to work on suppleness / correctness / gymnastics work and keep him really on form (because he's not competing dressage this year).  In winter, light dictates more time in the school and he's only ridden once a day, but still ridden 5-6x a week.

With younger horses I generally do shorter, more frequent sessions.  Certainly, my other pony never works more than 5/6x a week, nor have any of my other rides / borrows / whatever ponies.


----------



## {97702} (3 October 2017)

Lol JFTD I don't think you are evil  but I am hugely impressed that you create that much time  how do you fit that round working? Presumably before & after work a lot of days?


----------



## Sophire (3 October 2017)

My horse does 6 days work in a week, but I have a sharer from 1-3 days of those so the amount I ride is dependant on that.


----------



## rara007 (3 October 2017)

I aim for 6 days but realistically pay someone to ground work for 3 days, do the weekend days and hope I get an evening or two I have time to go out. I have lights but can't use them before 6 or after 10 and work pretty long hours.


----------



## JFTDWS (3 October 2017)

Lévrier;13644258 said:
			
		


			Lol JFTD I don't think you are evil  but I am hugely impressed that you create that much time  how do you fit that round working? Presumably before & after work a lot of days? 

Click to expand...

I think Fergs sometimes thinks I'm evil   I'm currently self employed so work odd hours / late nights and all sorts.  But if I go back to 9 to 5, it will be early mornings and late evenings to keep them fit in summer, certainly.  I also cheat by riding and leading as much as possible out hacking (fergs is the ride pony, so does most work!).  I also take my dog out with the horses, and I don't have a husband / boyfriend / life really


----------



## madamebonnie (4 October 2017)

If I can't hack I will ride 5 times a week mixing it up in the school with poles and very varied sessions. No More than 2 days off in a row. Keep the sessions short and sweet. Hoping to get one hack a week in on the roads over winter. He doesn't go very well on his own so a bit dependent on having a friend!


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 October 2017)

When I was competing (affil dressage to medium), I rode 6 days a week. 4 days schooling or lessons, and 2 days hacking. Everything was focused on the horse's way of going, but it was still all good fun.

I'm something of a lazy b@rstard, and without the discipline of an upcoming competiton to focus on, I tend to bumble around rather aimlessly doing a bit of this, a bit of that...


----------



## {97702} (4 October 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			I'm something of a lazy b@rstard.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I think you've just described me really well there


----------



## Notimetoride (4 October 2017)

I sometimes wonder how other people find the time.   I work full time m-f office hours, and have a round trip of 1 1/2 hrs.   I also have a husband and home.  so I school about twice (occasionally three times) and hack once or twice a week - only about half an hour.   So  i reckon i ride 4 to 5 days a week.   We do BD and I sometimes think this is no-where near enough for me to progress, but I have to strike some sort of balance with it all.


----------



## nikkimariet (4 October 2017)

Fig anything from 3-5 times a week.

Usually one stretching/hack if daylight allows. 2/3 schooling sessions (1 of these is with poles).

I usually do max 2 schooling sessions is a row and don't work the same muscle groups in repetition. Day off after show or lesson ideally. If no competing I try and jump once a fortnight or every 3 weeks (hard with no one on the ground).

I've found Fig is fitter and happier for 45 min sessions, than 60 min sessions. Early mornings suit him.

Nova is easy peasy. Anything from 0-3 sessions a week. If daylight allows a little hack, but he's only doing 10 mins (15 max) in the school anyway.

I'm lucky to have the horses at home but I get up at 4.30am to have the yard of 4 done in time for me to ride 1 before work and am on one or the other by 6.30am. 30 minute commute both ways. I teach all hours god sends too, so am often found exercising the other or poo picking at a very unsociable hour.


----------



## Bernster (4 October 2017)

Notimetoride said:



			I sometimes wonder how other people find the time.   I work full time m-f office hours, and have a round trip of 1 1/2 hrs.   I also have a husband and home.  so I school about twice (occasionally three times) and hack once or twice a week - only about half an hour.   So  i reckon i ride 4 to 5 days a week.   We do BD and I sometimes think this is no-where near enough for me to progress, but I have to strike some sort of balance with it all.
		
Click to expand...

Similar here!  Although I enjoy my riding, there are still days when I want to have the evening at home, or meet with friends or spend time with the other half.  And there's usually 1-2 days when I'm working too late to ride.  So the most I tend to do is 3-4 days, 2 in the week and 2 at the weekends.  I'd progress quicker if i did more, but it's a compromise I'm happy with right now.  I also have the luxury of full livery which is a must for me in terms of time saving.


----------



## ihatework (4 October 2017)

It's a bit more than just how many times you ride.
It's the quality rather than the quantity,
It's the type of work and the schedule it's done (and this can vary a lot depending on the horse)

It's worth trying to work out the situations when your horse goes best.

So for instance when I was last competing, which was 3 years ago now (where does time go?) my horse went better on day 2 of schooling but would go off the boil on day 3. So I would work her schedule for 2 hard sessions in a row knowing what I wanted out of session 2, followed by a hack, a stretchy day, day off, 2 hard sessions.

Despite being a dressage horse she was one that mentally needed to blow off steam. Every 3-4 weeks she would have a full canter session on the allweather gallops. I'd also gallop her 5-7 days before an important competition (that probably doesn't feature much in a regular dressage training schedule!)


----------



## milliepops (4 October 2017)

Notimetoride said:



			I sometimes wonder how other people find the time.
		
Click to expand...

haha! Totally bl00dy minded about it, that's how!   Plus have no house of my own, only a tiny rented place, and no kids, and OH has other hobbies and jobs that he gets stuck into after work so it's no problem for us to finally bump into each other at 7ish and collapse in front of the dinner 

It was more difficult when I had to drive to work, now my only commute is to the yard and back which really helps, but of course I've filled up the time I gained with other horses, other peoples horses, etc etc... I don't know what to do with myself during free time so I just fill it up 

2 horses, dear old Millie does about 5 days a week at the moment, she is in rather light work so does 2 short sessions (20-25 mins of suppling work and fun with changes) in the school and hacks up to an hour 3 times a week. She is just ticking over.

Kira has a much more structured week which is helping her to progress.  She does 4 days of schooling (one might be a lesson or show, I try to go somewhere every week) of 45-50 mins fairly hard work, and hacks the other days for fitness.
I find she is best if she does 2 school days in a row  so the week is planned out (sometimes weeks) in advance to make sure I can fit it all in as I wish to ( I try to make sure that a lesson or show falls on 'day 2' of her schedule so she's in the best frame of mind!  )
  I usually give a day off after she has travelled but if it links up to Millie's schedule she will sometimes tag along for a hack instead.  She is better the fitter she gets so we don't have many days off and occasionally she will school in the morning and go hacking in the afternoon.

I feel weird if I don't ride at least one horse a day   Mine have synchronised so both are hacking today so I had nothing to ride this morning as I will ride and lead later, I was all out of sorts when I sat down to work


----------



## Fiona (4 October 2017)

I ride 4-5 days a week (work to 7pm 2 days so can't ride those) and that's enough for me..  That's enough for my pony as he's only a 5yo, but if necessary OH would ride & lead another day or two...

Its not all intensive schooling though, there would be at least two hacks on an average week...

Fiona


----------



## PaddyMonty (4 October 2017)

milliepops said:



			and OH has other hobbies and jobs that he gets stuck into after work so it's no problem for us to finally bump into each other at 7ish and collapse in front of the dinner 

Click to expand...

Your OH has it good. I don't expect to see my wife during the hours of daylight in the summer evenings. Winter generally around 8:30pm.


----------



## milliepops (4 October 2017)

hehe I make an effort as I do feel slightly guilty, though only slightly...am always first up and out of the house, I've usually ridden one horse by the time he's got out of bed


----------



## j1ffy (4 October 2017)

milliepops said:



			hehe I make an effort as I do feel slightly guilty, though only slightly...am always first up and out of the house, I've usually ridden one horse by the time he's got out of bed 

Click to expand...

I've started doing that, and now I just get complaints that I keep waking him up. I can't win!


----------



## chaps89 (4 October 2017)

I do something with mine 5 times a week. Currently aim for my instructor to ride her once and a lesson once but we're fairly flexible so it doesn't always happen that way. Generally speaking I aim for 2 schooling sessions and 3 hacks. 1 long hack, 1 medium hack and 1 will just be a leg stretch round the block. I sometimes swap 1 hack for a lunging/polework session instead. She is getting fitter but isn't the fittest and is only just starting any proper schooling after 3 years of intermittent work due to her many many health problems! I also have a share horse who I generally ride once or twice a week, unless the owner is away in which case I try to ride him as much as I can for her.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (4 October 2017)

Notimetoride said:



			I sometimes wonder how other people find the time.   I work full time m-f office hours, and have a round trip of 1 1/2 hrs.   I also have a husband and home.  so I school about twice (occasionally three times) and hack once or twice a week - only about half an hour.   So  i reckon i ride 4 to 5 days a week.   We do BD and I sometimes think this is no-where near enough for me to progress, but I have to strike some sort of balance with it all.
		
Click to expand...

I'm lucky to have my horse on full livery 5 minutes from my house, and on a standard week will usually be in meetings/working from home twice a week which means I can ride during the day. I also have a super understanding OH who is happy to cook dinner/tidy up/accept the bulk of my housework is done on the weekend. It takes a certain level of planning and organisation, but on the whole it works for us.


----------



## {97702} (4 October 2017)

How does everyone manage hacking more than once over the winter if you work full time? I am just about OK at the moment but I know soon it will be dark before and after work


----------



## ester (4 October 2017)

off road in the dark, usually mornings as early light is better than evening light and quieter. 
And a sharer who worked part time so usually did one hack during the week.


----------



## scats (4 October 2017)

Lévrier;13644812 said:
			
		


			How does everyone manage hacking more than once over the winter if you work full time? I am just about OK at the moment but I know soon it will be dark before and after work 

Click to expand...

Winters a pain.  I usually hack out both Saturday and Sunday in winter but I have a couple of early finishes in work so I usually slot a late afternoon hack in too.  We have off road hacking so I can go in slightly dusky weather.


----------



## skint1 (4 October 2017)

For a happy hacker I used to ride a lot, most mornings up before dawn to ride out as the sun was coming up  but my health is not what it was and my job is more challenging and I suffer with confidence issues that impact on my relationship with my poor horse who does nothing wrong and deserves a good leader to believe in, so now I don't ride that much.


----------



## SEL (4 October 2017)

Work (the stuff that pays the bills) does get in the way of riding for me. Saying that the mare needs exercise 6/7 days to keep on top of her PSSM so is lunged for 30 mins before work if I don't have time to ride.

The fab yard manager has been riding her while I've been away and seeing the results she's got I'm thinking about paying for the yard to do 1 day a week over winter. Amazing how well my horse goes with a decent rider on top! 

Winter is an issue as her muscles play up more and she can't see in the dark..


----------



## Micropony (4 October 2017)

For me it depends on time of year and how tired I am after work. Always try to have a lesson at the weekend, and hack at least once a week, sometimes twice. In summer that will usually be on a Thursday evening when I am too tired to school properly, but once there's not enough light in the evenings hacks have to happen at the weekend. When it's 30°+ I am also more likely to hack more often rather than schooling. I try and ride three times during the week, but sometimes if work is particularly busy or I am under the weather I will only manage twice. So sometimes he's only ridden four times a week.

For my boy he is mostly more bothered about how well I ride than how frequently I ride, so I have given myself permission to have the odd lazy evening rather than force myself to try and school properly and stuff it up. Sometimes that means not riding, sometimes those are the nights I get the poles out, and occasionally I will just do 20 minutes in walk, working on walk/halt transitions, stretching and lateral work.

When I have the energy to ride better and more frequently, it's really noticeable how much more progress we make so it's more enjoyable. But it's work that pays the bills, so...

In the depths of winter when turnout is limited I make more of an effort to ride more frequently, as I think he appreciates the exercise and stimulation.

My last horse was a liability if he wasn't ridden or lunged 6 times a week, couldn't be reliably hacked the day after a day off and couldn't be given two consecutive days off, so it's nice to have a bit more latitude with this one!


----------



## Bernster (5 October 2017)

Lévrier;13644812 said:
			
		


			How does everyone manage hacking more than once over the winter if you work full time? I am just about OK at the moment but I know soon it will be dark before and after work 

Click to expand...

Weekends only. Yard hacks him in the week.


----------



## Ahrena (5 October 2017)

I aim for 6 days a week in summer and 5 in winter. Sometimes ends up being 5 in summer depending on how tired I am (I work shifts, mainly nights so sometimes my body gives up and says I need sleep).

This is my first winter with a 'proper' job, I worked freelance before this so made time in winter for hacking. This year it might mean riding when I get back from work rather than after sleep to get the daylight but I tend to feel wretched in the mornings before I've slept so not sure how I'll cope! 

Not sure how 9-5ers with a commute cope, I found it tough going during my training even during summer. Much prefer shifts as I tend to have just an extra hour at least either end of the day and when I'm on nights I literially don't do anything bar work sleep and ride but it's guilt free as I wouldn't see my partner anyway as I'm headed to work when she get home.

I just have to make up on chores on days off!


----------



## {97702} (5 October 2017)

Do people count lunging as 'exercise' or do you think it isn't as good as riding?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 October 2017)

Lunging counts but for me is an easy/ exercise day not counted towards a training goal, as although it puts some fitness in, unless you are very competent (I am not ) then it doesn't add much, I use it when I need a rest day but the fatty needs the exercise to keep the weight down.


----------



## {97702} (5 October 2017)

Yes I tend to think of lunging being like a hack? Except no straight lines....


----------



## ester (5 October 2017)

I count it as exercise, for me it is part of schooling because I would usually do some ground work/straightness training type stuff in the same session. How effective it is at exercise depends on how you are lungeing and how the horse is. If it's just spinning round inverted falling in through the shoulder, probably not so much.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (5 October 2017)

I count myself in the same group as you as an amateur trying to 'do' dressage .

I ride Topaz 4-6 times a week, she will get hacked 2, schooled at least 2, show or lesson on top of the schooling and then a fun ride of gallops, farm rides, jumping day, etc. If I miss a day, weathers bad, its taken me two hours to drive home, etc, then I'll pop a lunge day in to keep her working.

For me it is absolutely having a plan of the schooling days, the other days are just for fitness, down time, stretching and to keep her happy. Our progression in dressage comes from having a goal of what I'm trying to achieve in the school, this can be hard on your own sometimes. 

Currently I'm trying to really work on our through'ness over the back and developing the canter work for the changes and pirouettes, and also in the trot to develop the passage type trot. 

Short term goal is to qualify for winter regionals at Medium silver. 

Our medium goals are to nail the single changes to become more consistent and higher scoring at adv med ready for AF's next year. 

This is with the long term goal of tails in maybe the next 12-18 months all things going well. 

This goal setting keeps you going and working on the right track for what you want to achieve in the school.

With my baby horse my goals are vastly different!

She is five (late foal so developing a bit slower), she is ridden about 4 times a week generally. Its split into 2 hacks, one schooling and one jumping/ fun type ride.

Currently working to calm her down and accept the aids quietly and without teenage drama. This lead me to moving out of the school and hacking her more as she is a happy chappy out hacking and she gets less uptight about being told what to do. It is progressing to the school and as I want her to be a happy hooman carrier I was happy to take some pressure off and go to what she enjoys whilst still teaching her the necessary life lessons .

Goal would be to improve our prelim scores at some point, but really I think once we've cracked being calm then she'll be good for novice/ elementary as I think busy tests will suit her and her balance in canter is really coming on, so will have to see what happens .


----------



## {97702} (5 October 2017)

ester said:



			I count it as exercise, for me it is part of schooling because I would usually do some ground work/straightness training type stuff in the same session. How effective it is at exercise depends on how you are lungeing and how the horse is. If it's just spinning round inverted falling in through the shoulder, probably not so much.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear - this is why I never lunge lol - I've heard people advocate that you should simply lunge from a headcollar with no additional aids (e.g. side reins or similar) as it encourages the horse to find his own balance?   Now if I do that there is every chance my horse might be falling in


----------



## [59668] (5 October 2017)

Mine is only 4 - so I ride 3 times a week (variety of taking out to a clinic/show, hacking, lessons, schooling) and she is ridden for me twice a week.  Only one ride a week will be longer than about 20 mins.


----------



## ester (5 October 2017)

Lévrier;13645272 said:
			
		


			Oh dear - this is why I never lunge lol - I've heard people advocate that you should simply lunge from a headcollar with no additional aids (e.g. side reins or similar) as it encourages the horse to find his own balance?   Now if I do that there is every chance my horse might be falling in 

Click to expand...

I lunge (well when I did) Frank from a headcollar, but only because he goes well in that, in balance and stretching forwards, helping his tendency to get tense. If he couldn't do that I would have been teaching him to do so first. Essentially all I am saying is that I don't think spinning a horse round in some fast circles in a headcollar as 'exercise' which I have seen plenty do is that helpful. 
sometimes I would lunge him off two reins too, if I wanted something specific.


----------



## JFTDWS (5 October 2017)

I don't lunge often unless I'm short of time, as it's a wasted day on a surface (and I try to limit work on surfaces) but I count it as exercise.  I tend to do 20 minutes of fairly solid work in trot / canter, so it's good for waistlines and fitness, and do some in hand work as warm up / cool down, doing straightness and lateral work.  I wouldn't say I'm especially skillful at lunging, and I do only use a headcollar or bridle (for F, because he knobs off otherwise), no gadgets, but once they're established you should be able to maintain decent standards of work with a compliant horse.  I would say I'm good at the in hand stuff, but since I posted a photo the other day of F standing up like a knobber after a miscommunication / tact failure, I don't think I should!


----------



## Micropony (5 October 2017)

Lévrier;13645231 said:
			
		


			Do people count lunging as 'exercise' or do you think it isn't as good as riding?
		
Click to expand...

Depends how good you are at lunging I guess! I am not brilliant, so occasionally use lunging to exercise the horse when I don't want to ride, or if I don't have a saddle, but it doesn't really move us forward in our work.


----------



## amandaco2 (5 October 2017)

I have 4 horses but I do have a sharer for one.
the 3 I ride get worked most days...usually when I check my diary they have had 1-2 days off per month.


----------



## MagicMelon (5 October 2017)

I have always had 1 -3 horses to be ridden and used to have a full time job etc. prior to children so now I work for myself which is easier but I still have no school to ride in which makes life harder.  When I worked full time I really struggled to ride during the week as it was dark when I got home so Id often lunge by floodlight (but even then that depended on the ground conditions) but luckily my horses lived out 24/7 and generally were very good at keeping themselves relatively fit so I did compete most weekends still. When its not winter, I find it far easier to ride and because I compete I always have events to work towards which gives me enthusiasm to put the hours in at home.  So Id say try to have aims (like an event) as that'll help motivate you at home. Because I dont have a school, I cant find every single day - we live on top of a hill so it can get very windy up here for a start so if the field is too wet/muddy to ride in then I wont hack if its too windy either so horse gets a day off!  If I did have a school, Id ride every day by choice.


----------



## milliepops (5 October 2017)

Lévrier;13645272 said:
			
		


			Oh dear - this is why I never lunge lol - I've heard people advocate that you should simply lunge from a headcollar with no additional aids (e.g. side reins or similar) as it encourages the horse to find his own balance?   Now if I do that there is every chance my horse might be falling in 

Click to expand...

hmmm I think when you have a horse in training that needs to learn a good way of going (and has already developed a less good way of going), there is absolutely no shame in using some kind of tool to help... you could find yourself just reinforcing the less good way of going that you're trying to train him out of if he was left to his own devices!  That might be something like running reins which I personally prefer to side reins, or just lunging off 2 lines so you can effectively ride from the ground.

I don't lunge my 2, we aren't allowed to in our school for one thing and the round pen surface isn't very good so I'd prefer not to use it, but I can't think of a time when I have wanted to lunge rather than ride... I do long rein a bit, Kira's been playing with her half steps on the long reins because it's easier to keep her straight than i can manage in the saddle on my own at the moment.
 But I really prefer the full feel you get from ridden work for schooling days, and like JFTD I'd rather not "waste" a surface day.  It takes moments to get tacked up - I keep bridles/boots/girth etc right next to the stable so it's a  2 min job to get ready to ride so just as easy to hop on as to lunge really


----------



## ester (5 October 2017)

I would lunge on the days I'd cycled to work  it was a ruddy big hill on the way home!


----------



## Wheels (5 October 2017)

Lunging is a very very good form of training and exercise IF the handler knows what they are doing!  It is a fantastic way for the horse to learn self carriage in the manner we wish because we can shape the body and movement from the ground and guide the horse to put their feet in the right place without them having to worry about balancing us on top.  If the feet are in the correct place then the horses core is working and the back is lifted, hind end engaged and neck arched.  At first if I get this for a few strides I am very happy and will build on that one stride at a time  

I do not use gadgets personally, just a lunge cavesson, line and sometimes a whip.  

However, if the handler isn't quite sure on what to do, how to place the feet, move the shoulders or hindquarters, create impulsion without too much speed etc then the outcomes may not be beneficial.


----------



## SEL (5 October 2017)

I lunge in the equiami a couple of times a week - pop it on after she's warmed up. I was a member of the no gadget crowd until I impulse bought one and it's worked wonders. The muscular problems meant that carrying the weight of a rider was hard and the equiami has really, really helped her. I'm sure more experienced people could have developed her core without one, but I needed the help.

But I also don't beat myself up any longer if she has the odd session on the lunge which turns into idiot gallop, bucking mode. It's good aerobic exercise and she always rides better the next day!!


----------



## scats (5 October 2017)

SEL said:



			But I also don't beat myself up any longer if she has the odd session on the lunge which turns into idiot gallop, bucking mode. It's good aerobic exercise and she always rides better the next day!!
		
Click to expand...

You've just described my lunging session with P tonight.  We've avoided lunging per physio instructions, but now I am allowing her to do a session once a fortnight, on a big circle, in walk and trot.  Left rein, all was fine- long and low stretchy horse... fabulous!  Right rein started off exactly the same... and then... well, the less said about that the better!  My arm just about stayed in the socket, but the ménage looked like the surface of the moon..


----------



## {97702} (5 October 2017)

SEL said:



			I lunge in the equiami a couple of times a week - pop it on after she's warmed up. I was a member of the no gadget crowd until I impulse bought one and it's worked wonders. The muscular problems meant that carrying the weight of a rider was hard and the equiami has really, really helped her. I'm sure more experienced people could have developed her core without one, but I needed the help.

But I also don't beat myself up any longer if she has the odd session on the lunge which turns into idiot gallop, bucking mode. It's good aerobic exercise and she always rides better the next day!!
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes I used to borrow an EquiAmi - I really like them  Might get one for Christmas


----------



## BBP (5 October 2017)

I love lunging mine, I find it really useful in his training (but perhaps because I'm not such a good rider as some on here so I feel he benefits from work without me interfering!). I loose lunge him, so no ropes or headcollars/bridles. He's really well behaved and sticks to a lunge type circle around me in the arena which I can make bigger or smaller. I've used clicker training to teach him to lower his head when standing which I have then transfered to his lunge work. He now really stretches over his back and it gives me a chance to see him develop his trot and canter, the difference in his posture is dramatically different to how he used to lunge, all hollow and crooked. He also does rein back and sideways to voice cues from a distance so I incorporate these into his transition work on the 'lunge'.

Generally I school 2x a week, loose lunge 1x a week, hack 2x pw and then 6th session will be jumping, xc, gallops or another hack. I'm not sure how much progress I make, sometimes I feel like I'm doing the same thing year after year, but we enjoy ourselves and I've started having lessons again with a dressage instructor who is happy to train a bitless pony. He is super fun to train as he's so quick and keen to learn everything, he just needs me to get my butt in gear, ride properly and find him fun things to do whilst schooling!


----------



## Firewell (6 October 2017)

Before children I used to ride 6x per week. Now I ride 4. I am actually happier now... I feel I have a better balance between life and horses. 
I have a jumping lesson every week which I love. The other 2 times I ride I practice what I am doing in my lessons and the last time I ride I hack about the farm.
I am improving more recently with regular lessons rather than more time in the saddle.
Riding any less than 4x I feel is not enough for myself or my horse to keep our fitness level consistent, plus I get grumpy if I don't have 'me' time with my horse.
I am very happy with 4x a week. On my non riding days I spend time with family, or peruse other hobbies and I am always fresh and happy when it is a riding day.
Maybe when the kids are older I will ride 6x again or maybe not. It's all about fun these days anyway.


----------



## LeannePip (6 October 2017)

I ride between 5-6 times per week; I try and have 1 maybe two lessons a month and compete twice a month generally.  Through the summer i try and hack or ride in the field twice a week, the rest is in the school or competing.  I don't tend to jump between competing unless XC schooling or a jump lesson, she jumps well and doesn't really need much work in this area for the level we are currently at, she seems to jump better if a little fresh and i never want her to get bored of jumping.  I do alot of stretching/ gymnastic work on the flat so don't really benefit from jumping in between.

Try to concentrate on certain topics between lessons, but often end up polishing bits of work for tests so progress through the summer can be a bit slower.  I quite look forward to winter and being able to try out different moves and teach different bits without worrying it might upset the applecart before a competition!

I also only lunge once in a blue moon, can get as much work done from on top so would rather do that.


----------



## ellie_e (6 October 2017)

My 6yr old does 'something' every day, so either schooling, hacking, lunging or lessons be it jumping or flat. She will do 10-14 days of work, then one day off.


----------



## Ranyhyn (6 October 2017)

3-4 times a week on my 16YO. We aren't really training or competing though!  All my hacking is hillwork though so its fairly hard-going.


----------



## Orangehorse (6 October 2017)

There was a study that popped onto my Facebook page, but it was in the USA.  There were 3 groups of horses, each thoroughly examined and tested for fitness.  One was turned out in 100 acre pasture (!), one stabled at night, turned out in 1 acre during the day and exercised not excessively, but sort of competition fit and one group that was stabled, not ridden and might have had a short bit of turnout in 1 acre paddock.

At the end of the trial period the horses turned out at pasture were as fit as those ridden regularly and the ones that lost fitness were the stabled ones.  The horses out at pastured covered longer distances than those being ridden regularly.
Interesting, but not that relevant to the UK.  I have heard that in the USA endurance horses are not ridden between racerides, but then if they can roam over 100 acres that does keep them fit.


----------



## j1ffy (6 October 2017)

I met some ladies who run ranch holidays and they were saying that their quarter horses come off the pasture in spring and straight into full work - they run all winter on 100s of acres.

However I'd say that cardio / hacking fitness is very different to dressage fitness. When Pocholo was very fit for hacking (full day rides 3-4 times a week) I sent him for bootcamp, but the trainer warned me that it would take 3 months to get him to the point of being able to intensive schooling, i.e. introducing collection etc. Dressage is more like weight-lifting and needs specific muscles to be able to take a lot of load.


----------



## rachk89 (6 October 2017)

Everyday. I wouldnt if I didn't have to but if my horse has a day or two off he refers back to holiday mode and then I have fun the first time I ride him just fighting him as he'll refuse to do anything properly, even a circle.

Because of his back, most days is just easy work in the school or walking/trotting up and down hills. Some days I ask more from him, more trotting, some canter, might do pole work or trotting over tiny jumps etc. But it's more of the slow work and gradually building up the harder stuff.

He is just one of those that needs to be kept active unfortunately. I want an easier horse that I can ignore for a week and it will be the same as when I left it. He used to be like that but as he gets older he is happier working. You'd think it would be the other way around.


----------



## JFTDWS (6 October 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			There was a study that popped onto my Facebook page, but it was in the USA.  There were 3 groups of horses, each thoroughly examined and tested for fitness.  One was turned out in 100 acre pasture (!), one stabled at night, turned out in 1 acre during the day and exercised not excessively, but sort of competition fit and one group that was stabled, not ridden and might have had a short bit of turnout in 1 acre paddock.

At the end of the trial period the horses turned out at pasture were as fit as those ridden regularly and the ones that lost fitness were the stabled ones.  The horses out at pastured covered longer distances than those being ridden regularly.
Interesting, but not that relevant to the UK.  I have heard that in the USA endurance horses are not ridden between racerides, but then if they can roam over 100 acres that does keep them fit.
		
Click to expand...

That would be this one, I imagine:

http://www.thehorse.com/articles/32630/study-horses-able-to-stay-fit-when-kept-at-pasture

Shared by TarrSteps probably.

Would love to have 100 acres, but that's not realistic over here.  I do have reasonable turnout (considerable more than an acre!) on a big hill and I try to turnout as much as I possibly can.  Compromises abound!


----------



## ycbm (7 October 2017)

j1ffy said:



			I met some ladies who run ranch holidays and they were saying that their quarter horses come off the pasture in spring and straight into full work - they run all winter on 100s of acres.

.
		
Click to expand...

That made me wince.  Are they considering the fitness of the stomach and back muscles to hold up a rider?



To answer the original question, when I was working full time I rode four times a week and was happy with that balance between horse, work and home.


----------



## j1ffy (7 October 2017)

ycbm said:



			That made me wince.  Are they considering the fitness of the stomach and back muscles to hold up a rider?



To answer the original question, when I was working full time I rode four times a week and was happy with that balance between horse, work and home.
		
Click to expand...

The weight of a rider and those huge Western saddles..! Still, they've been doing it for years and they run a full ranch alongside the holiday ranch so I guess it works for them...


----------



## Kat (9 October 2017)

My mare normally works six days a week, but I don't worry if it is 5 or 7. Depending upon my commitments. 

In winter I will hack or hunt on the two weekend days and her day off will be a week day leaving 4 week days for schooling/jumping/lunging unless my husband hacks out on a weekday. 

I don't lunge more than once a week, and generally less than that but it is good for nights when I am short of time or energy. 

In summer it is less structured and involves more hacking as we have light evenings. Unusually I probably ride a bit less in summer as my husband is more keen to ride when the weather is good and we have long days &#128580;

I need to jump more to keep my eye in and fitness/confidence up and see any improvement but find it difficult to fit in due to the extra time for setting fences and often being alone.


----------



## hayax1 (9 October 2017)

I probably rode 4-5 times a week before my horse broke his pedal bone and now has to have 3+months off to recover. 

I got my boy in March 2015 and had barely ever ridden before (other than hacking out). In 2016 I decided to put him on full livery as I lived in Gloucester and worked in London. During this time I probably rode him 4 days a week and they did 2 with him - give or take depending on how busy my weeks were. Out of those 4 I had at least 1 lesson every week, sometimes 2 (flatwork & jump). 

I moved him off of full livery earlier this year and started having lessons with a wider variety of trainers and changing up his routine a bit. I started schooling him once a week, jumping a couple of times a week and then either a hack or lunge, when I had time he'd go to the gallops/XC schooling or just out to jump around a course as well as competing maybe once a month. 

In just over a year I went from pretty novice to happily competing at BE90 (and considering stepping up) and jumping around a SJ course of 1.10+ and winging it at dressage lol BUT I was lucky to have some awesome trainers, a very willing horse and not a lot else to do other than work and ride my pony!


----------



## rallan15 (11 October 2017)

I have one horse which I ride 2/3 times a week with lessons once a week. I also exercise other ponies too but that on a more random basis as in the owners might randomly ask me if I will (we all know and trust each other as it's a small livery)
I used to ride once a week on a shared horse but then I bought him and honestly my riding improved so much - in 1 week with him I went from jumping xpoles to jumping 1m!


----------



## FDLady (11 October 2017)

I try to ride/work my 14yr old mare 5 or 6 times a week although thanks to my job it can be a bit on the spot as most of the week im on call as opposed to having set hours. In an average week i would go in the school 3 times for 40mins minimum (1 day pole work, 1 day schooling and then either schooling again or jumping), hack 2 times and then on the 6th she either gets it off if she's worked hard, we go out competing, go x-country etc... basically something more interesting for either of us than the standard daily routine or we just have a lazy day of nothing. It seems to work for us. A good blast across the fields a couple times a week keeps her sweet enough in the school to progress with her dressage so its win win.


----------

